# Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe



## Dachfrosch (10. Mai 2009)

Die unteren Blätter meiner Wasserhyazinthe werden auf einmal braun - ist das normal?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*

, das war bei meiner auch so ... und die ertsen anzeichen der mutterplant sind kleine zu zeugen die sich dann so langsam absiedeln von der mutti und die is dann leider irgendwann hin - bei mir hab ich leider trotz 6h sonneneinstrahlung keine blüter erreichen können ... vorm winter sind dann leidr auch alle hin 

also mach dir keine gedanken, ich wünsch dir ne blüte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*

Jepp 
ist bei meinen Muttis auch so, und Täglich kommen neue Kinder hinzu


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*

Danke!

Da hab ich den Teich heuer extra mehr in den Schatten geschoben, damit sich die Algen nicht so wohl fühlen - dafür mögen das die Blühpflanzen dann wieder nicht, ist aber auch wirklich kompliziert *beschwer*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> den Teich heuer extra mehr in den Schatten geschoben



Spätestens hier bekomme ich ein Problem


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ,  - bei mir hab ich leider trotz 6h sonneneinstrahlung keine blüter erreichen können ...



Hi Ralf,

zur blühen brauchen sie deutlich mehr vollen Sonnenschein ( mehr als Seerosen). Macht aber nix, im richtig angelegten Teich kommen sie eh nie zur Blüte. Neben viel Licht und warmen Wasser brauchen sie vor allem extrem nährstoffreiches Wasser (also immer mal nen Sack Blaukorn in den Teich schütten). Doch einen Algentümpel will ja keiner haben, alle wollen schließlich nahrstoffarmes klares Teichwasser. In einem Kübel mit __ Lotos kommen sie viel eher zum blühen

MfG Frank


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Braune Blätter an Wasserhyazinthe*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Spätestens hier bekomme ich ein Problem



Es ist doch nur ein Kübel!


----------

